# Review: 2009/2010 Lib-tech Skate Banana/2011 Union Force



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Gret review, you sound like youre going to have a great season!
I have never riddne any rockered board and am probably a year or two away from getting another park board (2009 nitro swindle is just fine). However, if I was to get a park board right now it would probably be the banana or the park pickle. The tech seems so solid, and everybody who rides them loves them. 
What size are you riding? I'll ride a 150 for jibs and a 152 for all around park, but what size should the banana be ridden in for all around park?


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

I did a ton of research on the skate banana, and did some reading about the park pickle as well. I had the choice of the park pickle and the skate banana, last years boards for...get this 40% off at a local shop. Obviously I choose the skate banana.

The park pickle, from what I've read is stiffer than the skate banana. Also the 2011 skate banana is softer then the 2010 skate banana. Both are great boards but I settled on the skate banana. 

I ride a 156. I also weigh a bit over 200 lbs and about 6' tall. You can run a couple cm smaller on the banana boards due to the rocker design.

Obviously I don't know your height and weight, but personally I would step down a size on the banana boards.


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

Updated the review at the end, I know it's a long read but if you are really thinking about getting the skate banana I suggest taking the time to read and research.


----------



## jbs101 (Jan 13, 2012)

helpful review


----------

